# Mystery waltz



## guyd (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone know what this waltz extract is? Tchaikovsky? I heard it on TV a few days ago.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going to kick myself when the answer is posted, it is a famous tune. I'd look for it in the light classical music, probably German or Austrian, possibly from an operetta.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

I believe that is part of one of the Delibe's ballets.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Right. It's the waltz from Coppelia.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*kicks Art Rock*


----------



## guyd (Oct 18, 2012)

Very handy, this internet thing. 

Thanks very much.


----------

